# How should I embed a dog tag?



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Check the image and associated notes:

http://walkingstickforum.com/gallery/image/191-dog-tag-how-to-embed/

I don't want to mess this up. Suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## boxwoodruler (Jan 11, 2013)

A dremel with a plunge router attachment is the way I handle a job like this. The depth of cut will be very accurate, but you'll have to freehand it up to the outline.


----------

